

How YC helped InDinero raise over 1M in angel funding [audio] - jayro
http://techzinglive.com/?p=409

======
untamedmedley
I haven't finished listening to the full podcast yet, but I think one of the
most interesting things about this interview is that it shows aggressive
behavior in a woman is very well received among many VCs.

A lot of the discussions about women in the workplace (tech and otherwise)
have shown that women who make demands aren't taken as seriously as
aggressive, blunt men since it goes against people's beliefs about what a
woman should be.

([http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2009/12/can_nice_girls_negotiate.htm...](http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2009/12/can_nice_girls_negotiate.html?referral=00134))

What we have here is a female entrepreneur who raised funds without mincing
words. It's pretty inspiring.

------
thinkcomp
I have to confess that I'm a bit jealous. I've been working on financial
software for small businesses since 2001, and never came anywhere close to
getting thousands of companies to sign up in a matter of months. Where are all
of these companies hearing about InDinero? Has there been a big marketing push
outside of the Hacker News community?

~~~
justinchen
They've had a few articles on TechCrunch.

[http://techcrunch.com/2008/11/04/teen-bloggerpreneur-
jessica...](http://techcrunch.com/2008/11/04/teen-bloggerpreneur-jessica-
mahs-500-startup-internshipin/)

<http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/01/jessica-mahindinero/>

[http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/02/indinero-launches-as-the-
mi...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/02/indinero-launches-as-the-mint-com-for-
small-businesses/)

~~~
thinkcomp
Yeah... I don't know a single small business (not software startup) owner who
reads TechCrunch...but maybe some do.

------
ryanjmo
Our company is exactly at this point right now where we are looking to raise
an angle round and this is a super useful pod-cast. Fundraising info starts
around 25:00.

